# Microsoft SkyDrive now bigger, better, faster



## ravi_9793 (Feb 22, 2008)

> You've made two things clear since our first release: You want more space; and you want SkyDrive where you are. Today we're giving you both. You now have five times the space you had before — that’s 5GB of free online storage for your favorite documents, pictures, and other files.
> 
> SkyDrive is also available now in 38 countries/regions. In addition to Great Britain, India, and the U.S., we’re live in Argentina, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bolivia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Denmark, the Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Finland, France, Guatemala, Honduras, Italy, Japan, Mexico, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Nicaragua, Norway, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Puerto Rico, Portugal, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, and Turkey.



New source:
*skydriveteam.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!977F793E846B3C96!1697.entry
here


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

Superb news..Thanks man...


----------



## casanova (Feb 22, 2008)

Great news, thanks.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 22, 2008)

Great News for me too   
Wish Apple give their .Mac for free


----------



## utsav (Feb 22, 2008)

whatta newz


----------



## Ecko (Feb 22, 2008)

Gr8 News
rapidshare gonna have few days left now


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

i use sky drive a lot. thanks for the info!


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 22, 2008)

There are more services that provide much more disk storage like 25GB!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 22, 2008)

SkyDrive is still too slow for me.. + No Rssume support...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

No resume support!!,this thing fugging annoying.Speeds are ok but there should be resume support.


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the news. Skydrive is much faster compared to RS. And also there is no waiting time.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's to getting .Mac for free (or at least cheaper. $99 is too much for online services in this day and age. Although, it does kick ass)


----------



## Voldy (Feb 22, 2008)

A great news but lets see is these does comes up to users exceptation specially due to absence of resume support but in the end it has a great speed too


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Here's to getting .Mac for free (or at least cheaper. $99 is too much for online services in this day and age. Although, it does kick ass)


Wow, so can we get .Mac for free ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the news


----------



## goobimama (Feb 23, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Wow, so can we get .Mac for free ?


Huh? WTF! I said "Here's to getting .Mac for free", in reply to your comment above. Didn't say it was already free.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Huh? WTF! I said "Here's to getting .Mac for free", in reply to your comment above. Didn't say it was already free.



So you said that SkyDrive is a free alternative to .Mac


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

You do realise that .Mac is much more than just 10GB of storage right? I'm just saying that since everyone is offering online services for free, Apple should drop down the $99 rates to something more affordable. I haven't even tried SkyDrive for that matter.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 24, 2008)

Yesterday I uploaded 15 MB and it took more than an hour . And download speed is also very low, with no resume support...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^ I wonder. I use the ActiveX control to upload files, upload speed is good, so is download speed but yeah no resume. SkyDrive has kicked rapidshare out of business, now if only it could support Resume all the other file sharing sites willl go out of business .

Did I mentioned SkyDrive's integration with Windows Live service....


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Microsoft.


----------



## axxo (Feb 25, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ^^^ I wonder. I use the ActiveX control to upload files, upload speed is good, so is download speed but yeah no resume. SkyDrive has kicked rapidshare out of business, now if only it could support Resume all the other file sharing sites willl go out of business .
> 
> Did I mentioned SkyDrive's integration with Windows Live service....
> 
> ...



what skydrive gives now been there in mediafire for ages.....added to it you get unlimited storage...
tell by what means skydrive is better why should one opt for no real benefit?


----------



## din (Feb 25, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> SkyDrive has kicked rapidshare out of business, now if only it could support Resume all the other file sharing sites willl go out of business .



Thank you, those jokes were really funny. LOL, made me laugh and I could relax  

Thinking of poor Rapidshare  They may have plans to sell vegetables etc like Reliance


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2008)

axxo said:


> what skydrive gives now been there in mediafire for ages.....added to it you get unlimited storage...
> tell by what means skydrive is better why should one opt for no real benefit?


because of its integration with live services


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2008)

axxo said:


> what skydrive gives now been there in mediafire for ages.....added to it you get unlimited storage...
> tell by what means skydrive is better why should one opt for no real benefit?


best thing about SkyDrive is your data is safe.



din said:


> Thank you, those jokes were really funny. LOL, made me laugh and I could relax
> 
> Thinking of poor Rapidshare  They may have plans to sell vegetables etc like Reliance


I dont see anything funny there.
Such free services has really kicked rapidshare and megashare business.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> best thing about SkyDrive is your data is safe.


I wouldn't wanna bet on that! MS is known for snooping around.. I wouldn't trust MS with my private or confidential data.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I wouldn't wanna bet on that! MS is known for snooping around.. I wouldn't trust MS with my private or confidential data.


Than you should also not trust Google. They keep also your information including credit card details, interest and other personal details.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 25, 2008)

So what's your point? Since one must not trust Google, Microsoft is safer? Meh, nice logic.

Data is only as safe as your watch is. It can break, get lost, stop functioning, same works with data storage mediums too. Safe, my _.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> now if only it could support Resume


i repeat


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> So what's your point? Since one must not trust Google, Microsoft is safer? Meh, nice logic.


you are making different meaning.
I said, if you cant trust MS than you cant trust Google also. Than, whom will you trust..rapidshare of megaupload ???

If we suspect Google or MS or yahoo, than we must leave using their E-mail and other services. So, have some faith on top web players.


----------



## axxo (Feb 26, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> So, have some faith on top web players.



Rapidshare is a  top web player is what I know? so my data is safe


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 26, 2008)

Guys, can anybody tell me, if i put a picture in one of my public folders and then link to that picture on my commercial, or personal website, blog etc, is it possible?? and Is it legal according to Microsoft's licensing policy?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 28, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Guys, can anybody tell me, if i put a picture in one of my public folders and then link to that picture on my commercial, or personal website, blog etc, is it possible?? and Is it legal according to Microsoft's licensing policy?


I dont know how legal is this.........
But yes it is possible.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 28, 2008)

But they dont give a direct url to the file. Yesterday, i wanted to host a image on my skydrive account so that i could use it as the banner of my blog for Google Adsense based custom search. But google refused to take the url that is provided on the skydrive for direct linking. It shows an error that plz give a url to a valid image file. If you place a file in th "public" folder then in the url they have something like:

_http://cid-xxxx.skydrive.live.com/*self.aspx/public*/myimage.jpg

(ignore the underscore) I think this is what causing problem. Any comment on that?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 28, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Guys, can anybody tell me, if i put a picture in one of my public folders and then link to that picture on my commercial, or personal website, blog etc, is it possible?? and Is it legal according to Microsoft's licensing policy?


Why not? you can link to it without any troubles. I hope you are not speaking about "hotlinking"- to display images inline in a web page(like imageshack thumbnails or pics are displayed): eg

```
<img src="*skydrive.live.com/Krazy_About_Tecnology/Public/image.jpeg">
```


Apart from the fact that they may not allow hotlinking, it is possible that they may hide the actual link via some scripts!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice name though. SkyDrive.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 28, 2008)

@rohan:  The method you specified didn't work, i get an error page if i use it with my live id. But i found a way, By going in the folder and clicking on the image opens it in the skydrive interface, but if we click again on this opened image, it opens the static url where the image is saved. 

I still dunno that its legal to use an image like this to display at the top of my adsense based google search page. Anyone??


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 28, 2008)

Just read their Terms of use / Acceptable use policies!


----------



## axxo (Mar 17, 2008)

am still not sure whether hotlinking is allowed..

*d3vmax.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!73AF9C0F050E35D9!33451.entry


----------

